# I'm Sorry



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

i just wanted to come on here an apologize for the way i have acted. what i did and said was very wrong. it was just in the heat of the moments out of drustration. i wasnt to say that i am truly sorry to you all and hopefully you can forgive me. i feel like a real low life. hopefully we can put this behind us. i dont know what got into me. it was just frustration. again, i am very, very sorry and want to apologize to each and every one of you. im sorry.:frown:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I have no idea what you did, but I know this board can get to people. I've seen many, many people come and go on this forum, there are a few who have very strong opinions and unless you have a strong backbone you won't last here. But Todd I do accept your apology for whatever it is you said or did.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I dont know what happened to you! All I know is you were here and then you were banned so I really was confused as to what was going on. Since you were gone I took you off the friends list! Ha I have none on mine because I dont really know how to do that haha!:frown: I am technologically challenged!:tongue:
Well whatever, glad your back and alls well!:wink:


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i forgive you Todd. but its not me you need forgiveness from.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Most people have no idea what he was banned for because it was so nasty and derogitory that it all had to be deleted for the sake of respect. Not just one post, but MANY. They were nothing but spiteful that I still have no idea what triggered them 

To be 100% honest Todd, you really crossed the line. You not only compromised your own integrity but the integrity of this forum. You have lost all of my respect and accountability and that of others. I know that others are not going to be welcoming towards you.

With all that being said, I always give people a second change to redeem themselves and gain trust back. It will take you a long time to build the bridges burned. I suggest highly that you tread lightly here for a while and LISTEN to what we are telling you, repeatedly. If you see any of us tell you that you are giving bad advice, heed it. I am in no way saying that we here are all knowing but the advice you have given out in the past has been in the best intentions but not appropriate.

Apology has been accepted on contigency that you play by the rules and ALWAYS stay respectful. One of the most basic rules: if you've got nothin' nice to say don't say anything at all. Think long and hard about what you are posting while angry because if what you did happens again the consequences will most likely be more dire than a temporary suspension.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm fully aware of all the things that happened before the ban, and I must say Todd, I really am suprised that you WANT to be a part of this forum after everything you said and did before. And then to make another username during your ban and try to hide your identity, even after being called out on it. You seriously crossed the line, and then didn't even willingly take the consequences, which I don't understand one bit. 
Everyone is welcome on this forum, and of course you can have a second chance, i just really hope you heed the advice given, and step back for a while. You're new around here, and have made it known you're new to this whole canine nutrition thing, you don't need to come to the answer of every thread, and flood the forum with your posts. I also suggest you don't send nasty PMs to people trying to help you. It might not be in open forum, but none of that is needed around here. 
I hope you take this opportunity to learn, because the few of us that have been here a long time and are active, really hate to see the integrity of this forum decline and that's exactly wha happened before the ban. 
Maybe I'm the jerk of the forum not welcoming you back with open arms, but so be it. I don't like to see the integrity of this forum brought down, so please... don't do it again.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> I'm fully aware of all the things that happened before the ban, and I must say Todd, I really am suprised that you WANT to be a part of this forum after everything you said and did before. And then to make another username during your ban and try to hide your identity, even after being called out on it. You seriously crossed the line, and then didn't even willingly take the consequences, which I don't understand one bit.
> Everyone is welcome on this forum, and of course you can have a second chance, i just really hope you heed the advice given, and step back for a while. You're new around here, and have made it known you're new to this whole canine nutrition thing, you don't need to come to the answer of every thread, and flood the forum with your posts. I also suggest you don't send nasty PMs to people trying to help you. It might not be in open forum, but none of that is needed around here.
> I hope you take this opportunity to learn, because the few of us that have been here a long time and are active, really hate to see the integrity of this forum decline and that's exactly wha happened before the ban.
> Maybe I'm the jerk of the forum not welcoming you back with open arms, but so be it. I don't like to see the integrity of this forum brought down, so please... don't do it again.


i never said i was new to canine nutrition. i said i was new to raw feeding.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Todd, I'll keep it pretty simple... you really burned your bridges with me. It's going to take a long time for those wounds to heal


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Todd, I'll keep it pretty simple... you really burned your bridges with me. It's going to take a long time for those wounds to heal


I understand.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

I only come here every few days so I have no idea what transpired to get Todd banned. I too have had my run-ins here but I really try to think twice before I hit the "Submit reply" button and I have a policy to pretty much say what I have to say in the forum and not by PM. That policy alone will make you think twice about what to say and not say.

I do agree that Todd is a little over exuberant when replying to posts with advice when, clearly, he is new to raw feeding. The nicest way I can put it is to say that his posts were "all over the place". But at the end of the day, I pretty much ignore his posts and simply think of his dog(s) and I'm glad he is trying to do the best he can for them in spite of whatever character flaws he may exhibit here. As they say enthusiasm is contagious and in spite of whatever Todd did to burn some bridges, you've got to give him credit for his eagerness to adopt PMR and help to promote it. I'm sure that didn't go unnoticed by the moderators and was probably part of the reason he was allowed back.

Hopefully Todd will "listen" more and "talk" less for awhile and take things with a grain of salt. And in the mean time his dog(s) will benefit, which after all, is why we are all here.


----------

